# Where are all the 'Other' Panel Vans



## mauramac

I keep coming onto this new Panel Van forum and all I see is posts about Trigano's :roll: 

Nothing against them but I am after info and background details on other vans. 

Where are all the Timberland, Murvi, IH Campers (yea well !) Devon, Nu Venture, La Strada owners.....anyone out there???????????


Also where do High Top owners exist on MHF, do they creep in on here and snuggle up with you Panel Van owners or are they kicked out into the world of coachbuilds  

Has anyone highlighted this new place for Panel Van owners so they know it exists?

Maura


----------



## sallytrafic

Its not actually a very new forum Maura it was moved from the very bottom of the forum page next to 5th wheelers . There have been threads on other vans I suppose my one is a panel van and a high top. You are right though its been trigano trigano trigano recently


----------



## b6x

there's others of us here, but I think it's fair to say that the Tribute is by far the most popular at the moment.


----------



## Don_Madge

mauramac said:


> I keep coming onto this new Panel Van forum and all I see is posts about Trigano's :roll:
> 
> Nothing against them but I am after info and background details on other vans.
> 
> Where are all the Timberland, Murvi, IH Campers (yea well !) Devon, Nu Venture, La Strada owners.....anyone out there???????????
> 
> Also where do High Top owners exist on MHF, do they creep in on here and snuggle up with you Panel Van owners or are they kicked out into the world of coachbuilds
> 
> Has anyone highlighted this new place for Panel Van owners so they know it exists?
> 
> Maura


Hi Maura,

I did not plan to post this on Facts but as you are looking for a van conversion here goes.

Our Timberland Freedom 11 was four years old on the 1st June 2007.

We have had no major problems with the base vehicle or on habitation side. Minor faults were fixed at the factory as we live just over the Humber.

Base vehicle.

Fiat Ducato LWB 2.8 jtd. 
Only one problem, front off side wheel bearing had to be replaced at 44,600 miles.
New tyres fitted at 47,000 miles. Brake pads have still plenty of life left in them.
Cam belt, tensioners and alternator belt replaced at 47,500 miles Other than that it was just routine servicing. No oil used between services.
We had a Van Aaken Smart Box fitted that increased the BHP from 128 to 147.
Van Bitz Battery Master this allows the solar panel to charge engine & leisure batteries.
We had the van up rated from 3300kg to 3500kg. This was a paper exercise carried out by SV Tech. It cost us £200 for the certification, no mods were needed on the vehicle. We did not change the axle weights as they were adequate for our needs but when fully loaded for our long winter trips we were very close to the 3300kg limit. It was done really for peace of mind.

Habitation Side.
Timberland Freedom 11 Twin bedded version.

No major problems but a minor inconvenience is the fridge has to be removed to be serviced as there is no lower fridge vent due to the fridge fitting over the wheel arch.

The waste pipe from the tip up basin split and had to be replaced.
Facia on the control unit had to be replaced as we were unable to read the symbols.
The shower compartment tray had to be replaced due to too much flexing in the floor.

We removed the swinging arm table system, for us it was as about as much use as an ashtray on a motorbike. Just our opinion of course. We use a tripod and pedestal leg (two sizes) and we use the bed board as a table and we also have a small circular table for drinks etc. The system can be used inside and out. We don't carry any other table tops at all. The bed board/table is secured in the shower compartment against the gas locker wall.

We had to make a trap door in the bottom of the wardrobe so we could get the gas bottle (13kg) into the gas locker.

Extras added after purchase.
Remis cab blinds.
Silver Screens Solar View.
Sun Blocker side & front for use with roller blind/awning.
Full length aluminium back box.
60 watt solar panel
Refillable gas bottle with an external filling point.
Two 100 AH Elecsol batteries replacing the 85 AH batteries fitted.

We did have problems in the shower compartment, the tray had to be replaced due to cracks around the plug hole.

The other problem was self inflicted where we used tensioners over the sink unit to hold towels. This caused the sealant to come away in places. We have now done a couple of mods and the factory resealed the compartment for us.

All in all we are very pleased with the van, we did not have too many problems downsizing from a Liaka A Class Ecovip 400i at 4200kgs.

Regards

Don


----------



## badger

Well even if you did include other makes, I would still be left out in the cols as mine is a van conversion. (ordinary van that started life delivering stuff, then got converted) So no brand name as such. I'm also told that it affects the resale price too as I cant say its a X, Y or Z....  

(but we like it)


----------



## mauramac

*Don*Excellent report, thanks very much, looks a lovely van.
Just out of interest why wasn't you going to enter it on Facts?

*Badger* Just knew you were an old mongrel really :lol: my favourite kind of mutt as it happens :wink:

Maura


----------



## Don_Madge

mauramac said:


> *Don*Excellent report, thanks very much, looks a lovely van.
> Just out of interest why wasn't you going to enter it on Facts?
> 
> *Badger* Just knew you were an old mongrel really :lol: my favourite kind of mutt as it happens :wink:
> 
> Maura


Maura,

I thought it would be of very little interest on MHF.

I posted it on the Timberland forum so that new members could see what we have done with the van.

I'm not sure whether there are any more Timberland owners on here.

Don


----------



## sallytrafic

Don Madge said:


> mauramac said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Don*Excellent report, thanks very much, looks a lovely van.
> Just out of interest why wasn't you going to enter it on Facts?
> 
> *Badger* Just knew you were an old mongrel really :lol: my favourite kind of mutt as it happens :wink:
> 
> Maura
> 
> 
> 
> Maura,
> 
> I thought it would be of very little interest on MHF.
> 
> I posted it on the Timberland forum so that new members could see what we have done with the van.
> 
> I'm not sure whether there are any more Timberland owners on here.
> 
> Don
Click to expand...

22 actually Don and that includes motorhomer and motorhomer2 and a guy called Timberland!


----------



## 89087

*Yea well*

IH Campers (Yea well) could you expand or explain this statement.


----------



## Fuzzyfelts

I am a Timberland owner - a 2005 Freedom on Ducato 2.8jtd. Brilliant base vehicle and brilliant conversion, can't rate it more highly than that!


----------



## ojibway

Hi Maura,
I've just commented in another thread, on the quality of Westfalias and the James Cook in particular.
They make some great van conversions both as high-tops and elevating roofs, but read the report in the following link. Its what sold it to us! - http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/reviews/Jamescook/index.shtml
Mike


----------



## DABurleigh

Maura,

You're welcome to a go in the Murvi anytime 

Dave


----------



## ingram

Hi Maura,

I think that there is nothing like seeing the vans for yourself; a really good look at all the fittings, layout, equipment etc. imagine that you are preparing a meal and see if there is anywhere to put down any crockery or pans other than on the cooker; get in the 'bathroom' and see if there is room to wash or shower, and use the toilet; is there actually room to bend down to look in the fridge; or is it positioned high enough not to need to bend down to it; is there actually anywhere to keep all the bedding that you need to carry; then deciding which you like and then asking for opinions of owners of your preferred make and model. Of course this doesn't just apply to Panel Van Conversions.

I admit that it isn't easy to do; dealers tend not to have more than one type in stock, if that, and some of the 'vans are not sold by dealers; except used ones.

Trying to examine them properly at motorhome shows can be difficult with all the other people doing the same and I have found with some brands that the overenthusiastic amateur sales people ( Timberland ) actually prevents a proper appraisal of the product.

I really like Timberlands but when I climbed aboard one to view ( Old model Fiat Ducato ) I couldn't stand up in it and I am only 5ft 10 1/2 inches tall and if I remember right that also applies to the new Fiat Timberland and the IH Fiat but headroom in the Renaults is ok .......... so you really need to see for yourself and to that end a 'Panel Van Meet' would be wonderful wouldn't it? all the Panel van owning MHF members with their various makes for everyone to look at and compare together ... you know, 'I'll show you mine and you show me yours' :wink:

My van is unique as is Badgers; but it doesn't matter; I am still an enthusiastic 'Panel Vanner' ...... just make up a name Badger; how about 'Dorset Staraker' or 'Autotravel Huntington' just for starters  

H H H Harvey


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I think if you search diligently you'll find a fair bit about various panel vans.
There's a few in Motorhome Reviews, although the list does include articles on the 'TT' I'm afraid.
I've put some pictures of my panel van on:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php
and there's been loads of discussion recently about the Adria Twin.
Keep searching


----------



## 88838

Hi Maura,
see I do drift back here occasionally.  
we have a Bilbo Nektar - on T4 2.5tdi good to drive and get mid 30s in fuel consumption on day to day running, we don't have auto on the van although it's an option - as is fitting an auto-clutch [got somne info on that - but then OH changed his mind and he's the one that really wants it]
Bilbo is based in East Sussex, not far from the M25 mobile car park - they are like westies for finish rather than AS - but we prefer that look. Also like the compressor fridge option [front opening door], It has a shove away porta potti rather than loo/shower - but it has a lot of storage,

8)


----------



## 107074

*panal van*

hi i have a panel van the ultimate leyland daf 200. last owner left it to rot. needs a lot of tlc. blown clutch,cab needs complete cleen out back could do with a re furb, and thats just wot i'v found wrong at mo


----------



## rowley

b6x wrote-"there's others of us here, but I think it's fair to say that the Tribute is by far the most popular at the moment."

I have just been to Cornwall/Devon and saw loads of Tributes and Adria Twins. Nearly all the Twins were the latest model.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Just before the August Bank Hol, we called in for a few bits at Barrons, Darlington on our way to Scotland.
When we parked up I noticed that they'd got a used Cavarno in compound in the same finish as my Innovation so being nosey I had a butchers.
As I got into the compound I was confronted by a brand new Tribby and I deviated off my course to have a look inside to see what all the fuss was about. I didn't even take in whether it was 550 or 650 but the main thing that impressed me was how light and bright it was inside.
This is due to the van having windows nearly all the way along the offside, whereas our van and the Cavarno have no windows in the side in the rear half. True we've got the rear hatch window and a small rooflight and it's by no means really dull but the Tribby is flooded with light.
I didn't get much more time to assess the van as my dearly beloved was tapping her foot in the car park and wanted to travel onward.
On reflection a Tribby would not really suit us as there's no sensible place for the crates for the two beardies whereas our current van has a two dog crate fitted in the 'garage' across the rear.


----------



## oldenstar

From your comments I would say you almost certainly looked at the 550,
which has a really light and appealing interior, with two large windows on the offside, plus the rear door window.
Because the 650 has a large wardrobe at the rear offside, which means the rear window is blocked off, plus that large wardrobe inevitably makes the interior _slightly_ darker than the 550.
Don't want to upset my mates with 650 who will argue, quite rightly, that the extra storage space, separate shower room, full oven, and huge fridge freezer make up for the slightly darker inerior.
So you takes your choice-the appealing interior of the 550 did it for us but who knows, the practicalities just [/I]might_ make us look again-going to the NEC after all :wink: 
Off to the continong now, so signing off for a couple of weeks.
Ta ta_


----------



## AlanMo

I'm sure that many of you will have done what I am contemplating - moving from largish coachbuilt to a high top.
I have largish overcab with 6/7 berths which is only used to full extent with grandkids. Mostly I use it alone on hill walking trips and sometimes with my wife.
We enjoy the space but would like something with better driving characteristics, speed, manouverabilty, better for wild camping, country lanes, etc.
Would greatly appreciate your experience of the difference and comments on conversions - am currently interested in a Danbury Family 4/6 based on Renault Master
All advice appreciated

Alan


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Alan,
I can't recall the exact details of the Danbury Family and have nothing against Danburys per se but the though crossed my mind that if you only 'entertain' the grandkids occasionally have you thought about having a 2 berther with an annexe like the Khyam Motordome which can sleep extra guests?
We manage very well, after a period of adaptation, with our van and its 'footprint' is no larger than a Landrover Discovery, although a mite taller at just over 9ft.
Current good sellers are the Tribute brothers (550 & 650) and the Adria Twin, which'll sleep a small grandchild in the front.
Good luck with the search


----------



## AlanMo

Thanks Andy

Yes, I envisage so kind of annex for the g'kids.
As wife and I sometimes go to bed at very different times the separate sleeping arrangements are an attraction of the Danbury and rear lounge/bed can be left down when necessary.
Not sure how the Renault compares with the more common bases though??

Alan


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I've heard that the Renaults have probably the most refined ride of all the base vehicles but I've never driven one.
I visited the converters of our van today to have some work done. In conversation one of the principals mentioned that he wasn't too keen on the finish of Danbury conversions, but that might just be professional jealousy.


----------



## 107080

Hey, Andy--

Did you get my PM? (I never tried sending one here before, so wasn't sure if they really 'get there' ;^)

Karen


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Yes we did and a PM response is on its way.
Andy


----------



## sallytrafic

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I've heard that the Renaults have probably the most refined ride of all the base vehicles but I've never driven one.
> I visited the converters of our van today to have some work done. In conversation one of the principals mentioned that he wasn't too keen on the finish of Danbury conversions, but that might just be professional jealousy.


Not much wrong with the finish of my Danbury but its what is underneath that really counts to the owner. I've already pointed out to Alan what my Blog says about Danbury conversions. Yes the renault trafic is easily on a par with some cars when it comes to handling and comfort.

Ps Having driven in more or less one go from Glasgow to Junction 11A on the M5 pottering along at 60 because I was towing a small trailer I decided to have a bit of fun going up Air Ballon Hill. I shot up the centre lane keeping down in 5th gear and let the turbo have a go. You should have seen how hard I had to brake going uphill to the roundabout. Pity there were only two Fiats struggling up the hill to overtake.


----------



## rod_vw

I'm just starting my second 'panel van' conversion.

The first was three years ago when I did an almost new Volkswagen T4 LWB combi which became a high top camper. That's now sold. I was very pleased with the conversion, we did almost 40,000 miles in it in almost three seasons. It sold very well and the new owner is very pleased with his aquisition.

The current project is a LWB T5 Window Van (174ps) which has already had its Reimo high top fitted. This vehicle will be converted by myself over the winter.

Moral of the story, if you can't find what you want then Do It Yourself!


----------



## AlanMo

Thanks for advice and info though afraid self-build is not an option for me.
To confirm my views, anyone have comments about advantages of conversion over coachbuilt??

Alan


----------



## AlanMo

Thanks for advice and info though afraid self-build is not an option for me.
To confirm my views, anyone have comments about advantages of conversion over coachbuilt??

Alan


----------



## CandA

Hi Alan
We have a T5 Devon Sundowner, its a joy to be in, not too enourmous to park, looks gorgeous, excellent to drive and has all the space we need - but then there are only 2 of us. The only problem with van conversions is the space you have inside. If, like us, you are campers at heart, then you can't beat opening the big side door and sitting watching the world with a mug of tea and spending much of your time outside. But, if you need more space, then a van won't really do.
Carol


----------



## ingram

Devon do a conversion on the new Mercedes Sprinter LWB. I think it is about 23ft long. That length probably minimises some of the advantages of having a panel van anyway; but it does show that you can have 'big' P.V.Cs. if you want.

I haven't owned a 'coachbuilt', only my Renault P.V.C.. I would like more room inside but I often find that I am on roads that would see me in trouble with a much wider vehicle.

I think that one of the failings of almost all P.V.Cs that I have examined is the lack of storage space.

I recently fitted a spotlamp inside my wardrobe: I stepped into it and did all the wiring and fitting from inside using the shelves to store my tools. Once I had the lamp working I could shut the wardrobe door and see to eat my lunch  

Harvey


----------



## oldenstar

Happened to be in France early this week, and got myself (and herself of course) to their big Motorhome show at le Bourget, Paris.
That was easier said than done by the way.
Anyway my point was the very large numbers of 'Fourgons' (their term for Panel Van Conversions) at the show.
Only listing those known here there were Adria-Autostar-Benimar-C.I.-Chausson-EuraMobil-Globecar-Joint-Knaus-Moncayo-Rimor-Roller Team-and Weinsburg, plus of course the likes of Possl etc who don't get to UK.
Many were of the fixed rear bed variety so the Adria Twin might not have such a clear run in future.
So our choice will be greater in future and I think this will be the year of the Panel Van Conversion and the 6 meterish coachbuilts/A-classes.
Incidentally entry for the two of us to the show (with half price tokens from a French mag) plus one night with all services bar electrics came to the grand sum of 8 Euros, which I make about £5.80.
I fear the NEC might cost a bit more!


----------



## smick

*Other panel Van conversions*

Maura,

Another Pm for you.

Smick


----------

